# West Mich Ice???



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

Any reports on Reeds, Macatawa, Hess???
Been on Gun Lake Channels the past few days, with decent results. Now looking for something else!!


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Slim Gem said:


> Any reports on Reeds, Macatawa, Hess???
> Been on Gun Lake Channels the past few days, with decent results. Now looking for something else!!


Sheesh... Sounds like the guy who cheats on his supermodel wife!  Sorry, just kidding! I'm just jealous of the DECENT success you've had. I actually got skunked on Friday - first time in three years!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Reeds has 4-5 inches of ice, less than I thought there would be with only a couple inches of powder snow. Small perch is the word for my first trip out today as well as one flag.


----------



## Lighting Rod (Jan 10, 2004)

Took home 17 specs Christmas afternoon from Duncan Lake.


----------



## DTSTrout (Jan 5, 2002)

13 gills (small) today from cranberry. good ice. lotsa guys. yesterday went to pickeral by newaygo. went out, but probably shouldn't have. ice not great and no bites.


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Went out on Portage today and got my limit of 15 nice gills. 7 to 8 1/2". 

15 Gills is my own self imposed limit. Only have to feed the wife, myself, and my dog sugar, so I don't need to take anymore than that. Sugar definately likes those 3 to 6 left over filets. :corkysm55


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Fished Reeds today from 4-6pm ; Five specks then my battery died!!! 3-4 inches good iceover forty feet of water.

Have one of those electric outlets in my office where you have to flick the wall switch to turn the juice on - forgot to flick the wall switch when I plugged in the charger on my Marcum....won't do that again!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Cherokee said:


> Fished Reeds today from 4-6pm ; Five specks then my battery died!!! 3-4 inches good iceover forty feet of water.
> 
> Have one of those electric outlets in my office where you have to flick the wall switch to turn the juice on - forgot to flick the wall switch when I plugged in the charger on my Marcum....won't do that again!


I probably saw ya out there, I'm hoping that this weeks rain and 40 degree temps doesn't screw things up for us


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, GVSUKUSH, I'm heasding back out tonight with a 100% on the battery display to try to find that school again!!! Sounds like the temps and stinkin' RAIN will louse up our ice this weekend .........:rant: 

I was the guy out the deepest in front of Rose's wearing duck jacket with life jacket over it for good measure, camo pants and orange fud style cap. Just taking the ice picks tonight as the ice is good and strong.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Cherokee....I might see you out there. I'll be wearing black carhartts w/ a camo hood. You were using minnows I would assume?

KUSH...I saw the channel 8 forecast last night and they were calling for rain Thurs. and Fri. and around 40-43 for highs, so the big "thaw" shouldn't wipe everything out. Let's hope not anyway!

Sid


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

bigsid said:


> Cherokee....I might see you out there. I'll be wearing black carhartts w/ a camo hood. You were using minnows I would assume?
> 
> KUSH...I saw the channel 8 forecast last night and they were calling for rain Thurs. and Fri. and around 40-43 for highs, so the big "thaw" shouldn't wipe everything out. Let's hope not anyway!
> 
> Sid


I'm going to try and get out there tommorrow after work, if the war department (wife) O.K.'S the plans. :lol:


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I'm going to try and get out there tommorrow after work, if the war department (wife) O.K.'S the plans. :lol:


That's funny!!!

Yeah, I'm thinking "get out while the gettin's good!" I don't think it'll all go away, but it might not be too good for a while.


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Hess. 
Schaaed1 and his daughter and I were on Hess this morning. Thanks Ed for the lesson on specks. Now if I don't leave the minnows home next time we will be in good shape. Good four inches of clear ice where we were at.

Gibby


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Sid, I'll see you later on...I was running a small jigging Rap with spikes. Hope the bite is "on" today...


----------



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Gibby,
How did you do on specs at Hess?
I tried Reeds this AM. The specs would come in and then were gone by the time I got the bait down. Got 3 and gave them to another guy who had 4. 
Thanks to everone else who posted West Mich reports. 
Keep them coming!!


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Slim Gem

We got a few but the fellows behind us did quite well.

Gibby


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Went to Reeds this afternoon from 3-6 and caught 15 specs 8-10". They quit biting after five for me. Landed one pike too ; 22" on frozen smelt. Probably won't be able to get out again 'til the new year.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I fished Reeds from about 3:00 till dark also. I started in the deep water and caught one speck and after some dinking around with my stuff, decided to go in shallower for some perch and gills. I ended up in front of the yacht club and caught about 5 perch right off the bat, then they shut off. I should've just started there!  Oh well, maybe next time.

Sid


----------



## Sparky3 (Dec 29, 2004)

SE corner of wolf lake in muskegon...kept 25 gills Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm fishing Reed's tonight from about 5:30 till 8:00 if anyone wants to join me. I don't know if I'll start off in 20 feet of water for perch or if I'll head out for crappie in the 50 ft. range, either way I'll be out in front of Rose's. I'll be in a Fish Trap Scout, Hunters orange parka, camo pants and a lantern, stop by a give me a shout if you're out there.


----------



## duckman5 (Aug 28, 2003)

Will try to head out this weekend (weather/ice conditions permitting). Haven't fished any lakes down here yet since I moved, but am looking forward to getting out. Keep the ice conditions coming, hopefully this weekend will work out.

Jon


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Change of plans, I'll be out tommorrow morning in front of Rose's on Reeds, decided to take the day off instead of a quik fish tonight.


----------



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

Fished Hess today 9 to noon. Got limit of Gill and specs (combination) not real big, but good eaters. Also got a 15 inch largemouth. THAT was fun on 2 lb test!!
Fish were moving all AM. Sure glad I had the vex along. Had people following me around like puppies!! hehe
Lots of guys had tip-ups out, but NOT ONE flag in the 3 hours I was there.

Darn, now it's back to work after 5 days of fishing!!


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Slim Gem said:


> Fished Hess today 9 to noon. Got limit of Gill and specs (combination) not real big, but good eaters. Also got a 15 inch largemouth. THAT was fun on 2 lb test!!
> Fish were moving all AM. Sure glad I had the vex along. Had people following me around like puppies!! hehe
> Lots of guys had tip-ups out, but NOT ONE flag in the 3 hours I was there.
> 
> Darn, now it's back to work after 5 days of fishing!!


Good to hear a report on Hess. I've got some family up there and a couple cousins have been out by the boat launch I think and have gotten about 20 specks in the past two days. Oh, and one large bullhead on a minnow!

Sid


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

how thick was the ice on hess?? Was thinking of heading over there sometime this week. Also is anyone hitting the hole in the middle of the lake? Thanks SpartanAngler


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Spartan, was a good four inches of good ice where we were today on Hess. Nobody at the hole yet. Maybe a tad to soon for that.

Gibby


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Gibby,

Looks like Ill have to wait a while after this warm spell till I make it over that way.

SpartanAngler


----------



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Gibby,
What time where you there (on Hess) yesterday. Perhaps we met???

(Were you the one with the little girl along?)


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

We should do an outing on Reeds soon. I'd go out there this weekend but I might be in muskegon. With it being so warm I could just sit on a bucket. Now if I only had an auger.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

PackerFan said:


> We should do an outing on Reeds soon. I'd go out there this weekend but I might be in muskegon. With it being so warm I could just sit on a bucket. Now if I only had an auger.


We'll get one going shortly. It's still only December! I think this weekend will be nothing but a sloppy mess anyway. I think later in January when there are no ice issues (hopefully) and everyone can have some notice would be good.


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Slim Jem

That was Schaaed1 with his daughter, I was right next to them with the bomber hat, was that you in the white camo? Or the fellow doing the hole hopping with the Vex?

Gibby


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Slim Gem said:


> Hey Gibby,
> What time where you there (on Hess) yesterday. Perhaps we met???
> 
> (Were you the one with the little girl along?)


Yup, that was prolly me and my daughter. Had the MS.com hat on  . And Gibby's hat .... well you wouldn't have missed that one either. :lol: We were in a Clam Jr. and as Gibby said he was next to us, in his Fish Trap. Not sure what time we left ... but it was fairly early (looks like we left a little too early!). We were not marking many fish and my daughter was getting board after her 3rd trip out in as many days (think she's tired of her 'ice fishin' sitter)  .

The day before, she also landed a Bass. Was kinda fun watching her trying to land it on a 'Schooley Rod'.


----------



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

I was the one 'hole hopping vex' guy. Black bibs, black Carhart and Elmer Fudd hat, yellow sled.
I had met another guy (a little later) with an adopted little girl from Romania. I thought that was Gibby. But you were the 2 I said 'hi' to when I first got out. I remember the Clam and Trap.
Anyway, sorry I missed the MS cap, otherwise I would have introduced my self!

Hole hopping was the only way to find them yesterday! They were really moving!!!

Gibby, if you like, you can send me a PM when those gills start on White. You helped me with info on that last year, but I never made it out there!

Hope to see you guys soon!
tom


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Fished Reeds from 6-10:30 today, iced about 20-25 (7-8 inch) perch in about 12 feet of water on waxies and jammin jigs and a few on minnows. No go on the crappies, tried for about an hour. Now off to clean the fish.........


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Ouch, damn near 60 degrees, been blowing hard from the SW all day and HEAVY downpours last night, this will screw up the shore ice for a while. Too bad, we had 5 inches of good, hard ice too. Get cold again quick please.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Anyone been out to Reeds or other GR area lakes to check the ice? Haven't been able to stop by lately. Hope this snow and the warmup after doesn't royaly screw us. :rant:


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I've got some runnung around to do today, I'll stop and cut a couple holes. Be back later.

Sid


----------

